# Tethering in Mac OS 10.5



## rcannonp (Jun 4, 2008)

I was looking over the 3''+ new features in 1'.5 and noticed "Improved Tethered Camera Support" in Image Capture. What do they mean by improved – any? Has anyone compared it to the EOS Utility? Does the EOS Utility work in 1'.5?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 4, 2008)

The latest version of EOS Utility does work in 1'.5, because I was testing it just the other day, although it took some fiddling to get it working the first time.  And no, I can't remember what I did, sorry!!

I haven't tried Image Capture though... I'm interested to know more!


----------



## rcannonp (Jun 4, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> ...although it took some fiddling to get it working the first time.



That's why I was hoping that tethering into Image Capture would be what it sounds like on the new features page. EOS Utility has always been a little screwy.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jun 5, 2008)

Why not just give it a try?


----------



## rcannonp (Jun 5, 2008)

Easternherp said:


> Why not just give it a try?



I would except that I'm still running 1'.4.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jun 5, 2008)

Why the question then or are you thinking of upgrading if tethered shooting is better?


----------



## rcannonp (Jun 5, 2008)

Easternherp said:


> Why the question then or are you thinking of upgrading if tethered shooting is better?



I asked the question because I don't have 1'.5 to try it out myself. I don't think that I would update based solely on "improved" tethering support, but it's one more bullet point on the list of new features that might make me want to switch.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jun 6, 2008)

I see. For me this would be a minor point. More important to me would be that my current software and peripherals would work properly, that is what I am looking into at the moment as if my current stuff won't work without upgrading then it's gonna cost mega bucks to upgrade.

Hopefully someone might be able to help you.


----------

